
Ask HN: Strictly business question – how a Trump impeachment impacts business? - rrggrr
Really hoping the personal opinions and polarity can be avoided as I ask this question. Many of my clients started investing heavily when Trump was elected. Some were avid supporters. Others simply felt a pro-business environment justified additional hiring, spending, etc. Setting aside the many ways in which he has&#x2F;may have offended or enacted bad policy... how might the shock and tumult of impeachment impact your business, if at all?
======
cimmanom
An impeachment is not a conviction. Bill Clinton was impeached, and that
doesn’t seem to have hit the economy particularly hard.

A conviction, now, that might be different. The best comparison in modern
history might be to Nixon’s resignation.

